# Planning the big move to Germany



## greeny_scott

Hi All,

Just wanted to get your advice on a few things. I have been reading through previous posts and it all seems like good advice. 

I am currently in australia looking to move to germany in April. I have started the tedious task of applying for jobs. But am starting to get a bit disheartend with the numerous knock backs. My background is in Commercial and Procurement, and i have been studying german for the last six months. I have been applying for a number of jobs with the big International companies that are from the US or UK. I was hoping to get a job before i left however that doesnt seem like it will be happening. My plan now is to get a working holiday visa and hopefully get a job once i am there. 

Is it easier to obtain a job once i am in Germany? Do companies see it as a risk to hirer people that are currently not in the country? 

Your advice would be much appreciated.

Regards

Scott


----------



## Bevdeforges

When I found a job in Germany (from the US), I arranged a trip over to take interviews. (And yes, it was expensive to do so.) For any decent (and permanent) job, no one is going to hire you sight unseen. It's too hard to fire employees in Europe, due to the various protections.

Of course, that said, there is also a big difference in getting hired by an employer who will have to get a work visa for you and just turning up on the doorstep with a working holiday visa in hand, ready to go. With a working holiday visa, you're automatically a "short-term" worker and will have to go home at the end of your visa period, so far less risk for the employer.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## James3214

I agree with Bev, if you are between 18-30 take the working visa option. Germany has a bilateral agreement with Australia, NZ and Japan for those visas and it's probably your easiest route to getting something more permanent.


----------



## greeny_scott

Thanks for your comments, are you saying it would be best to apply for a full work visa rather then a working holiday visa? I am am hoping to get a permanent job once I am there. I also wasnt sure if i had a working holiday visa and then obtained a permanent position if i could then apply for a work/resident visa. But i am planning to ring the consulate today to see if they can also provide some answers.


----------



## greeny_scott

I had an interesting chat with the german consulate today. The lady told me i need to apply for a working holiday visa as i dont have a job offer from a company yet. That entitles me to work for 12 months, i then tried toa sk if after the 12 months if i could apply for a residence/work permit visa and she informed me she couldnt answer me that i would need to find out from the german offices. Which baffled me. Just trying to get my head around the process. 

Any clarification would be great.


----------



## James3214

greeny_scott said:


> Thanks for your comments, are you saying it would be best to apply for a full work visa rather then a working holiday visa? I am am hoping to get a permanent job once I am there. I also wasnt sure if i had a working holiday visa and then obtained a permanent position if i could then apply for a work/resident visa. But i am planning to ring the consulate today to see if they can also provide some answers.


I think that you have to leave at the end of a working visa but what I am saying is that it will give you the opportunity to seek other more permanent options if you wish to return. You can't apply for a visa in Germany, it has to be done in your home country. 
I think the same rules apply as when young Europeans go to Oz for working holidays. We can't get permanent employment either!
Let us know how you get on at the consulate.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Basically, you can't apply for a "work visa" yourself. That all has to be handled by your employer. Once the employer has the authorization to hire a foreigner, the appropriate consulate is notified and then you can apply for a visa.

There may be some way around the requirement to return to Oz after the working holiday visa, but if there is, it's in the hands of your employer. You should probably count on having to make a return trip/visit, even if you are able to land a job with a visa sponsor. (It may actually improve your chances somewhat - if you let the potential employer know that you're going back after the working holiday as required. Lets the employer off the hook for having to find justification for the exception.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Captnbluebear

James3214 said:


> I agree with Bev, if you are between 18-30 take the working visa option. Germany has a bilateral agreement with Australia, NZ and Japan for those visas and it's probably your easiest route to getting something more permanent.


Why does he have to be between 18-30 for the work visa?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Captnbluebear said:


> Why does he have to be between 18-30 for the work visa?


The age restrictions are for the working holiday visa. A regular work visa has no age restrictions, but the initial request has to be made by your employer.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

